# هااااااااااااام جدا الى كل اعضاء المنتدى:تحذير



## meme85 (3 أكتوبر 2006)

*هااااااااااااااااااام جدا :*
لا تدخلو الى هذا الموقع
 http://quatangtraitim.us.tf 

هذا الموقع مليء بلفيروسات واول ما تدخل فيه يطلع بلشاشة صورة 
شيطان ويطلعلك انذار بلشاشة انه الويندوز راح يعمل ريستارت ..


----------



## ميرنا (3 أكتوبر 2006)

*ميرسى ياcutegirl2000 على التحذير*


----------



## REDEMPTION (3 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*

أشكرك جدا يا cutegirl2000 .... تحذير مهم جدا ..

وأرجوا أنك توقفى نشاط الرابط .. لربما يضغط عليه أحد عن طريق الخطأ


تحية وتقدير


----------



## قلم حر (3 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا 0000كيوت !


----------



## قلم حر (3 أكتوبر 2006)

tarekroshdy قال:


> *+*
> 
> أشكرك جدا يا cutegirl2000 .... تحذير مهم جدا ..
> 
> ...


أخي ألحبيب 
لا أظن أنه عندها أمكانية تغيير ألمداخله !!!!
اذا عندك صلاحيه أرجو أن توقفه أنت 0


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 أكتوبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> أخي ألحبيب
> لا أظن أنه عندها أمكانية تغيير ألمداخله !!!!
> اذا عندك صلاحيه أرجو أن توقفه أنت 0


 
*+*

للاسف يا اخى الحبيب ليس لى الصلاحية  هنا .. فقط كل مشرف يختص بقسمه فقط .. من الممكن ان يساعدنا ماى روك او مينا او ميرنا 

تحياتى


----------



## ميرنا (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*تم التعديل *


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *تم التعديل *


 
*+*

*اشكرك يا ميرنا *


----------



## Yes_Or_No (4 أكتوبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

موقع ولا فيه اي حاجه 

يا جماعه بلاش اخبار مش صحيحة كدا هتخوفوا الناس 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*يا مينا اخبار زى كده حتى لو مش صح بنبعتها للتنبيه *


----------



## Yes_Or_No (4 أكتوبر 2006)

ابعتهوالي الاول انا ده تالت موقع ينزل هنا و بخش اشوفه 

بحب المغامرة


----------



## meme85 (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*اشكركم جميعا على ردودكم وانا اسفة لاني حطيت الرابط شغال
 لكن اشكركم لانكم اوقفتم عمل هذا الرابط لكن هذا الموقع بلذات
 صحيح وخطر لاني جربته بنفسي واول ما فتحت هذا الموقع طلع لي
 صورة شيطان وانذار من انه راح يعمل ريستارت خلال 30 ثانية على
 ما اذكر , لكن الحمدلله ربنا ستر وقمت بأطفاء الجهاز من عندي وقمت
 بأعادة تشغيله . والحمدلله مفيش اضرار. واول شغلة فكرت بيها بعد ما 
شغلت جهازي انه اقوم هنا بتنبيهكم على هذا الموقع . *


----------



## My Rock (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*الموقع اصلا مش شغال *
*رحت فدائي و دخلته و لقيت مش شغال*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (5 أكتوبر 2006)

> *الموقع اصلا مش شغال
> رحت فدائي و دخلته و لقيت مش شغال*


 
ههههههههههههههههههههه عملتها قبلك


----------



## meme85 (5 أكتوبر 2006)

*اشكركم على ردودكم لكن لو صحيح انتم جربتم هذا الموقع 
ما كانت هذه ردودكم وتقولوا انه الموقع مش شغال!!!!
لو تحبوا المغامرة زي ما بتقولوا جربوا مرة تانية وحتلاقوه شغال 
بس من دلوقتي بحذركم من الدخول اليه!!!!*


----------



## My Rock (5 أكتوبر 2006)

دخلت عليه و وهو شغال الان, بس الموقع اليف


----------



## Yes_Or_No (5 أكتوبر 2006)

شوفتي بقي يا كيوت ان الموقع مش بيعض


----------



## My Rock (5 أكتوبر 2006)

*يمكن لاني بأستعمل يونكس حاليا ههههه*

*بس جربت على الوندوز كحمان و مافي اي خطر*

*اي انه اليف كما صرحت سابقا*


----------



## meme85 (5 أكتوبر 2006)

اشكركم جدا يا روك و Yes_Or_No على ردودكم.
*بس كنت عاوزة اسال سؤال:
المرة السابقة قلتم انه الموقع مش شغال,
لكن انا لما قلتلكم انه شغال وخطير رجعتم في كلامكم 
وقلتم شغال بس أليف على كلام الاخ العزيز روك
 ومش بيعض زي ما قال الاخ العزيز Yes_Or_No .
سؤالي هو : انتم جربتوه ولا لا؟؟؟*


----------



## merola (4 فبراير 2007)

ميرررررررررررررررررررررسى بجد يا ميمى على خوفك علينا ربنا يخليكى لينا و تحملنا اجهزاتنا يا رررررررررب
صــــــلــــــــى مــــن اجــــلـــى 
ناردين


----------



## candy shop (4 مارس 2007)

شكرا على التحذير الخطير ده وربنا يحمينا من المواقع المدمره ويحافظ على المنتدى ويبارك حياتكوا امين:new5:


----------



## [AC_Milan] (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هااااااااااااام جدا الى كل اعضاء المنتدى:تحذير*

merci


----------



## emy (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هااااااااااااام جدا الى كل اعضاء المنتدى:تحذير*

_مرسى كتير ميمى على التحذير _
_ربنا يباركك اختى _​


----------

